# oa sacroiliac



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for  osteoarthritis - sacroiliac joint. Is it 715.95 or 715.98 ?

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## Shweta (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, 
When OA affects only one site but is not identified as primary or secondary, it is assigned to subcategory 715.3_. Therefore, if only Sacroiliac OA is documented, it should be coded to 715.35. Hope it helps.


----------



## niveditha (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Sreenivas,

For OA of sacroiliac joint- the code would be 715.95.
U cannot use 715.35 unless mentioned as localized.


----------



## mukesh sarath (Nov 12, 2014)

*Mukesh Sarath CPC-H*

Hi,

I think for DJD sacroiliac joint, should give either 715.98 or 715.38 depends upon the location mentioned in the documentation (unspecified or localized). Hip joint and Sacroiliac Joint are not same, so we cannot assign 715.95 or 715.35- DJD of the hip code for DJD of Sacroiliac Joint.


----------



## shruthi (Nov 20, 2014)

SI joint is a joint between sacrum and ilium of the pelvis.

So i wouldn't go with 715.98 because this is for other specified sites except spine. And i would code 715.95 which is for pelvic region.

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------

